# Gettin new shoes!!!!!!!



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

U guys are the only ones who understand lol

Finally gettin my 1st ever set of Outlaws  local tire shop has had them for a month sitting out front on display and I worked it out that I'm getting them mounted right now. They are used but in great shape so I'm friggin ready for New years ride (almost) gotta get a new belt but I'll manage to get one before then. 

This is what I saw for 34 days straight









I'll post more pics when I get em on the bike tonight! Keep it muddy  

Oh yeah they are 29.5s and i've been riding 27" swamplites. 






Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

You'll love them! Night and day difference between your old tires and new ones in the slop!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

What r u doing with the swamp lites?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

agree with pondtunes, the laws are much better in the water & slop than the swamp lites


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Litenyaup said:


> What r u doing with the swamp lites?


Lmao! They were on it when I bought it




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet! you're gonna love em!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats bud.....now MAYBE you can keep up with red bwahaha

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Congrats you will love them!

Wish I could find a set of 29.5 or 31 laws at a good deal to upgrade from my 28s.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet tires, they look new... Now the real fun begins, lol.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright here's the before....










And now after lift, 29.5s, and IRS steel rims flipped out. No spacers





























Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

'mm

Edit: lol this was my 11 month old 1st post ever! I'm teaching her early.

Well while I'm here this was when I picked em up and set a rear tire next to the rear tire on my 1/2 ton chevy tire. 












Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------

